# les quelques



## oufti

Bonjour,

Est-ce que traduire
 :
As-tu reçu les quelques verres que je t'ai envoyés par

Hai ricevuto i pochi bicchieri che ti ho mandati

est correct ?

Dans cette demande, qualche et alcuni trouveraient-ils leur place ?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Pietruzzo

No. "Quelques" non si traduce qui.
Hai ricevuto i/quei bicchieri che ti ho mandato/spedito?


----------



## albyz

Pourquoi t'effaces-tu ainsi Matoupaschat, surtout en présence d'un concitoyen? 

"Hai ricevuto i *pochi* bicchieri che ti ho inviato/mandato?" est parfaitement correcte car elle permet de conserver l'information sur la quantité contenue dans "les quelques".


----------



## Pietruzzo

albyz said:


> Pourquoi t'effaces-tu ainsi Matoupaschat, surtout en présence d'un concitoyen?
> 
> "Hai ricevuto i *pochi* bicchieri che ti ho inviato/mandato?" est parfaitement correcte car elle permet de conserver l'information sur la quantité contenue dans "les quelques".


No, è sbagliato. A meno che non si voglia mettere in risalto che i bicchieri erano pochi, e anche così si dovrebbe dire diversamente:
Hai ricevuto i bicchieri che ti ho spedito? Purtroppo sono pochi.


----------



## Fooler

Pietruzzo said:


> No, è sbagliato. A meno che non si voglia mettere in risalto che i bicchieri erano pochi, e anche così si dovrebbe dire diversamente.



Scritto diversamente, mi verrebbe da tradurre _les quelques_ con *quei *(forse pochi o forse molti)*.
*
Mia interpretazione*
*


----------



## oufti

Merci pour toutes vos réponses


----------



## albyz

Dans mon Petit Robert1 de 1989, à "quelques", on trouve la citation suivante suivie de sons sens :
"Les quelques biens qu'il tenait à conserver." (P. Benoit), le petit nombre de biens.

Cercando sul noto motore di ricerca "i pochi bicchieri", se ne può constatare l'uso.

La mia consulente linguistica di fiducia  mi segnala tuttavia come più elegante "*quei* *pochi* bicchieri".


----------



## oufti

Grazie albyz e buon anno


----------

